# Organized.........almost



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

My shelf drawers for my Vinotemp from MtMouse arrived! Now I can get organized. The process has begun but I still have a little more to do. Just couldn't wait to get some pics up. If anyone has a VinoTemp I would strongly suggest you get in contact with Tim. The construction is outstanding and they fit perfectly. 

Thanks Tim the trays are are awesome!!!!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice collection!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome looking setup


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice stuff! I'll get there someday... lol.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Beautiful and a nice collection of smokes also.


----------



## ByrneBrew (Jun 12, 2008)

That set up rocks. I can see why you wanted to get the pics posted.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

that looks awesome... and the sticks are nice too...


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

oh man!! those are amazing!! I cant wait to get a Vinotemp! I have been looking at different kinds and such to hopefully make a purchase pretty soon here.... and then I will have to begin my talks with Tim..haha!!! great pictures man!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Great setup & collection!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks great!!!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Tim you really out did youself on those


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweetly organized


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

That looks really nice. I'd love to have a collection like that someday.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice collection. Man you some great looking sticks there bro. I like those God of fires. let me know how they smoke. I've only seen pictures of those


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Good Lord!


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

Do you have any beads in there, or is it just a cigar oasis?


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have about 1/2lb+ in the bottom. A mix of 65% and 70%. The Oasis is set for 65%. The first couple of months it stayed rock steady at 67% or 68% Over the last week, since it's been so hot here(105 to 108), I had some swings in RH. I had to turn it all the way down to keep the temp below 70. But, overall it's been very steady. It finally started to cool off thursday and things returned to normal. With these trays the RH variations shoud be kept in check. There is ALOT more cedar in there now.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Those are freaking sweet, great job Tim!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome stash (especially all of those V's!) - and beautiful trays. Very nice set-up.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Shoot, that looks good to me. How does that little, white fan work for ya? 

That's a cool idea.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Looks good Tommy. I'm glad you like them. Once the trays get acclimatized, you will see the humidity balance out and hold. Mine has been holding steady with just beads.

I find the fan runs fairly regular, so you may not need the Oust fans in there(looks like you could use the space for more cigars:biggrin


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Awesome stash (especially all of those V's!) - and beautiful trays. Very nice set-up.


You beat me to it.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Sweet stash Tommy. I love those trays. Very nice work Tim*


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

That looks great and very nice collection of cigars..


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Quite a selection, La flor Culebra, YUMMMMMMM!!!


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice set up!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Ya got to appreciate the work of an artist.

Tim - hope to be asking ya for some trays down the road.


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice looking shelves and great stash of smokes


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great selection!! Nice pics!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, looks great


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice "Little" collection! :lol:
Love the setup.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nicely done. I really like the droors.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Do you get any condensation build up on the bottom? If so, how do you stop it, or remove it?

Are there any slots or holes in the shelves to help with the air circulation?


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome set up......But I am going to have to come break into your stash for that ITC double or triple, could not tell 100% from the pic


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

cybervee said:


> Do you get any condensation build up on the bottom? If so, how do you stop it, or remove it?
> 
> Are there any slots or holes in the shelves to help with the air circulation?


Mike

Yes there are plenty of slots(16) in the trays, for air circulation. The shelves are the same.









In mine, I've placed 1/2 pound of beads in a mesh bag on the bottom, where the condensation drips down to. The beads will absorb the moisture and redistribute it.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

cybervee said:


> Do you get any condensation build up on the bottom? If so, how do you stop it, or remove it?
> 
> Are there any slots or holes in the shelves to help with the air circulation?


There are slots in the trays, but they are mostly covered up by smokes. The only time I got the condensation build up was last week when the temps here reached 108. My house was built in 1915 so they didn't know what insulation was. I had to turn it all the way down to keep the inside temp below 70. that is when I got the condensation. It was only a little bit( A few drops) so I placed my bag of beads below the fan to soak it up. Once I did that and it cooled off a bit it was fine. I have been VERY happy with it. IMHO it's the best investment I ever made for my cigars. Now I just need to wait until they go on sale again so I can get a second one. That way I can have one for aging and one for everyday use.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

pv1191 said:


> Now I just need to wait until they go on sale again so I can get a second one. That way I can have one for aging and one for everyday use.


I'll be waiting.:biggrin:


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Snapperhead said:


> Awesome set up......But I am going to have to come break into your stash for that ITC double or triple, could not tell 100% from the pic


It's a triple I think. It was a gift and I'm letting it rest for a bit.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> I'll be waiting.:biggrin:


You'll be the first to know!:biggrin:


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks great
So the drawers are large enough to hold full boxes?
If you don't mind me asking, how much did the drawers set you back?
I was thinking of doing the same thing, except leaving the bottom open for full boxes.
Very nice man, I would be proud too.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

$35 each and worth EVERY penny. I only paid $139 for the Vino.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks great. Nice selection of gars.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

double post


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

canney said:


> Looks great
> So the drawers are large enough to hold full boxes?


I make shelves if you are looking to store full boxes. Like Tommy said, trays are $35 each and shelves are $18 + shipping and P.P. fees.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> I make shelves if you are looking to store full boxes. Like Tommy said, trays are $35 each and shelves are $18 + shipping and P.P. fees.


So......since I've been talking these up so much am I going to get a discount on the next ones? :biggrin:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice collection. love the tray full of V's


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

great collection


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

karmaz00 said:


> wow very nice collection. love the tray full of V's


So do I


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Damn. Looks like I'm going to have to get a VinoTemp and get some of those shelves. Love that setup!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

very nice .......


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

out of curiousity, what's the stick capacity of that monster? it can't be "wee", and it don't look like "not so wee", but does it rate as "frickin' huge"?


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I did a loose count when I transfered everything to the trays. I lost count at 330 or so, but that was toward the end. So I guessing there are about 350 or so now. And there is still pleanty of room. Depending on the size of the sticks I figure around 450 to 500 would be full capacity.


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Looks pretty awesome!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice setup.


----------

